# Just booked Mickeys not so scary Halloween party



## gwenco (Aug 19, 2011)

Any tips?  Just booked it for the 13th of September (the first day they are offering it !) Our grandkids will be 8 and 14.

TIA


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 19, 2011)

Have the kids dress up in costumes other than Disney characters.  Visit all the Trick-or-Treat stations. Watch the parade and the fireworks.  Buy the event-only pin.  Ride as many rides as possible.  Have a good time!


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 19, 2011)

Last time we went, we were the ONLY 2 people on the boat at Pirates of the Carribean.  Also, check out character greeting times.  This is a really nice event!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2011)

We really enjoyed MNSSHP. In fact we enjoyed it more than MVMCP. The costumes are great and the parade was fantastic.


----------



## terden (Aug 20, 2011)

My grandaughter (age 5) loved it. Danced till midnight at Minnie's dance party. I agree with Sea Six to have your kids dress as something other than a Disney character. She went as Wonder Woman and was a hit. Al the other little girs were princesses and just blended in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2011)

We went one year and had a blast, it was a lot of fun and that parade is one of my favorites.  We didn't dress up but quite a few of the adults do - we rode the bus from OKW with a guy dressed as a Haunted Mansion ghoul and his costume was fantastic!

If you don't want to waste a day's admission on whatever park tickets you're using, you can wait to go to the park until 4PM and your party ticket will be good for admission through the end of the evening.  We're not full-day opening-to-closing people so it was perfect for us; we hung around the pool for the day and didn't lose our energy before the party ended.  (Not sure if this tip still works, hopefully someone who's been to one of the party events lately will let you know.)

Oh, and I agree with the poster who said to get the event pin, it's a nice souvenir.  Make sure you get it early, though - if you wait until an hour or so before closing then you'll be in a mob with everyone else trying to get it.  I can't remember exactly where it was but the pin was only available at one place on Main Street, on the right somewhere as you enter the park.


----------



## gwenco (Aug 20, 2011)

*Thank you!!*

I am so glad I posted this as I was going to purchase Magic Kingdom tickets today. I didn't realize all of the rides would be available during this event (Didn't really know what to expect with the exception of the parade seen on Youtube!)

Thank you again. You saved me a TON of money!


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 20, 2011)

We were down there last year and decided against it, my kids were infant, 2 & 4.  But friends that we were with went.  It is only from 7 till midnight and a good hour is the parade so I would make sure that if that is your only day at Magic Kingdom that you have a plan for what you want to see and do.  The ride times are short if at all so you can cover a lot of ground if you stick to the rides and don't spend alot of time on the special events.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> It is only from 7 till midnight and a good hour is the parade so I would make sure that if that is your only day at Magic Kingdom that you have a plan for what you want to see and do.



But as Sue indicated, you can get in as early as 4:00pm.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> But as Sue indicated, you can get in as early as 4:00pm.



You may want to check on that because I know when our friends went they got there maybe 6ish (we left Epcot with them at 5:30) and were finally let in around 6:30 and they had tickets that day plus the special event tickets but did not have the hopper option.


----------



## gwenco (Aug 20, 2011)

*Good to know and what time is the parade?*

I will call them this week but what I am hearing is if you have a hopper pass, you can get in earlier?  We won't have those this trip as Magic Kingdom will be our only Disney park for the week.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 20, 2011)

gwenco said:


> I will call them this week but what I am hearing is if you have a hopper pass, you can get in earlier?  We won't have those this trip as Magic Kingdom will be our only Disney park for the week.



Thats probably the best bet.  Hate to get there 3 hours early and have to wait.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2011)

Check this recent thread at Disboards.


----------



## tlwmkw (Aug 21, 2011)

We've done these parties (Pirate/Princess, Halloween, Mickeys Christmas party) and we've always gotten in at 4 pm.  The beauty thing was that we didn't have to use our park hopper ticket and saved a day for future use.  We went to DTD and also spent day at the pools and then went to the parties- and at Christmas we toured all the resorts and looked at the decorations which is fun and free (an unusual thing at Disney).  It is really worth it not to waste a park day that you could use in the future.  You will be able to do sooo many rides while you are there because it is much less crowded- no lines at all.  The only problem is when it gets dark the park seems much more spooky at Halloween but that is also in the spirit of it- if your kids are small they may find the scary aspect a bit too much which could cut the night short (it did for us).

tlwmkw


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 21, 2011)

We've always gotten in at 4 with just our MNSSHP tickets too.  Every year they say 7:00 but have let people in at 4.  It's the same with the Christmas party.  One of these years they may not let people in at 4, but we will go at 4 until that happens.


----------



## colamedia (Aug 21, 2011)

We went last year and got in at 4pm. 
I think if you arrive between 6:30pm-7pm-ish you could very well encounter some problems because they are doing the filtering out process of people without tickets, they do sort of wind down the park a bit to prompt people to leave (that have been there all day) and various areas are roped off as they get people out without pushing those with MNSSHP wristbands out.  I remember we got stuck in one spot where they were clearing people out and we couldn't get in but it was only a couple of minutes. It wasn't a huge problem.  It might be more of a challenge on closer to the entrance/exit (Main St and shops). A common recommendation is have a sit down meal around then and you won't have to worry about not being able to move around freely.


Make sure you do go to all the various candy stops, the variety of candy does change depending on location, and there will be quite a few 'healthy' treat stands next to the traditional option, so you can get sultanas etc. There will be a limited edition candy that matches the flyer (last year it was teeth). 


It's not only the pins that are limited editions, there will also be Mickey and Minnie MNSSHP dolls in the constumes on the flyer (last year it was all purple and orange, they were only available at Magic Kingdom, I don't remember seeing them anywhere in DTD or any other park.) and the limited edition special candy bucket - they give you a free candy bag, but there is a larger bucket you can buy (last year it was an orange pumpkin type Mickey head)


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Aug 21, 2011)

We did the Not So Scary last fall, on November 1st.

Ack!, never again.

It had to be a "10" as far as crowd levels. We did score a bunch of candy (they aren't stingy), but the mono-rail wasn't working on the way in, so everyone was taking the ferry.

I'm glad the kids got to see it, but I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## gwenco (Aug 24, 2011)

I called them on Monday and yes, we can get through the doors at 4 p.m.  We also have dinner reservations for 6:15 at the Liberty Tavern and from reading the above comments, it sounds like a perfect time to be eating dinner! We ate here a few years ago and the parade is right outside of the front doors so hope to finish and get our seats in time for the 8:15 parade.

Our grandkids have been so scared of the haunted mansion in the past but now they are 8 and 14 so they will enjoy it this year!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

